# Propane Fuel Gauge



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It always bothers me when I can't tell exactly how much propane fuel is left in the primary tank. I know that's why we have two tanks, with one being a backup when the first one goes empty. Maybe it's just me, but I like to know what the level is without having to pick up the tank and see how heavy it is...Does anyone use a propane tank gauge like the one I found at Improvementscatalog.com? Is there any reason I shouldn't use one?

Click below:

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/product...dept%5Fid=12220

Thanks,
Dawn sunny


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

They look nice but I just don't know how they would work. The only thing that the gauges could be measuring is pressure so not sure how accurate they could be. Curious how well they work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just use one bottle at a time and then when one is close to empty I know to fill it. Sure I might get the frig to fail for a bit, but in the 2 years I've had the Outback, I've never run a tank dry....close, but not dry.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Liquid propane is constant pressure. The only thing a pressure guage will tell you is you are almost out. In other words, all the liquid in the tank is gone, and you are running on fumes.
Like Oregon_Camper said, you use them one at a time. When one goes empty, switch over to the other, and re-fill the empty one when you get a chance.
A technique I use is to lightly tap on the tank. After a while, you can get your ears calibrated to what a full vs empty tank sounds like.

Bob


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

just filed up outside Richmond yesterday, The guy at the shop said the best method is to use a bathroom scale. So out came the bathroom scale, 47lbs give or take a couple is a full tankfor me. So when I get down close to 30lbs that will be real close to 1/2 gallon or less left.

(propane weighs 4.2lbs/gallon)

MK


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dawn,

I put one of these on my Bar-B-Q at home, and they really don't work as advertised.
It will stay on green until you have about 5 minutes of propane left, and then quickly switch over to red, and your tank is empty. I too wish there was something out there... but this isn't it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

firemedicinstr said:


> just filed up outside Richmond yesterday, The guy at the shop said the best method is to use a bathroom scale. So out came the bathroom scale, 47lbs give or take a couple is a full tankfor me. So when I get down close to 30lbs that will be real close to 1/2 gallon or less left.
> 
> (propane weighs 4.2lbs/gallon)
> 
> MK


That is correct. The most fool-proof way to know how much propane is in the tank is to weigh it. Unfortunately, this can prove pretty impractical as you have to unhook them, unbolt them, and lift them off to do it.
The next time you have a totally empty one, you might want to weigh it so you know how much to subtract for the tank itself.

Bob


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Check at your local hardware store, they'll probably have some strips you stick on the side of the tank. When you pour warm water over them they show how much propane is left in the tank based on the difference in temperature at the level of the remaining gas. Works kinda like a mood ring for LP tanks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

firemedicinstr said:


> just filed up outside Richmond yesterday, The guy at the shop said the best method is to use a bathroom scale. So out came the bathroom scale, 47lbs give or take a couple is a full tankfor me. So when I get down close to 30lbs that will be real close to 1/2 gallon or less left.
> 
> (propane weighs 4.2lbs/gallon)
> 
> MK


I would have to agree with that method
The easiest and simplest way to know have much you have

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a device that switches from one tank to the other when one gets empty. Does this switch work without dropping the refrig?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> just filed up outside Richmond yesterday, The guy at the shop said the best method is to use a bathroom scale. So out came the bathroom scale, 47lbs give or take a couple is a full tankfor me. So when I get down close to 30lbs that will be real close to 1/2 gallon or less left.
> 
> (propane weighs 4.2lbs/gallon)
> 
> MK


I would have to agree with that method
The easiest and simplest way to know have much you have

Don
[/quote]

But if you have already gone through all the hassle of taking it off the trailer...why not just fill it anyway?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

This is what I use: http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...17&src=SRQB

We always had good success with the gas for the barbie at home...so I got one for the OB.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> I have a device that switches from one tank to the other when one gets empty. Does this switch work without dropping the refrig?


Yes, Verstelle. It happens so quickly the refrigerator never knows the difference. At least that is the theory. I have seen a few posts on here from people that had switches that did not work. But it's easy to test. Just make sure both tanks are turned on, then get something running, then close the valve on the tank your are currently drawing from. You should see the unit switch over in fairly short order.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

